# Sawdust?



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 7, 2007)

Could saw dust be used as a substrate? Or would it cause too many problems?


----------



## captainmerkin (Jul 7, 2007)

dont see why not..

it will need to be changed however as the stuff can go rotten when moist very quickly


----------



## Asa (Jul 8, 2007)

It would have to be changed far too often too justify the effort.


----------



## Ian (Jul 20, 2007)

I certainly wouldn't reccomend sawdust. The crickets will simply bury under the sawdust, and it would be very awkward to clean. As also said, it can mould.

If you want a decent substrate, I can reccomend Eco-Earth, which is a crushed coconut fibre medium which you simply mixed with water.


----------



## Rick (Jul 20, 2007)

Spaghnum moss.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 24, 2007)

> I certainly wouldn't reccomend sawdust. The crickets will simply bury under the sawdust, and it would be very awkward to clean. As also said, it can mould.If you want a decent substrate, I can reccomend Eco-Earth, which is a crushed coconut fibre medium which you simply mixed with water.


Didnt think of burying... :? oh well Thanks guys!


----------

